# anyone have a 105" bandsaw



## brown down (Apr 5, 2013)

A company a while back made an oooppps by sending me the wrong length bandsaw blade. they sent me another one but wanted me to send them the one back at my expense  yea ok... I am still running that blade on my saw, and its had a lot of timber thrown through it. 

if you have a 105" saw its yours as long as you pick up the shipping!! its a 3 tpi x 1/2 and designed for cutting green or thick timber


----------



## TimR (Apr 5, 2013)

I fit that bill if still available. That's a standard 14" bandsaw with a riser block, essentially.
How much to ship to 28227, PM details.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## brown down (Apr 5, 2013)

TimR said:


> I fit that bill if still available. That's a standard 14" bandsaw with a riser block, essentially.
> How much to ship to 28227, PM details.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim



I believe so i have a rikon 14 deluxe so my blades are 111, it should be labeled on the back of your saw! if you buy 105 than this will fit your saw and cut like a dream, well it has on my saw, and i have run some thick heavy hardwood through that blade! i will send you a pm it will fit in a MFRB so 11 something i will have to check


----------

